# what kind of wood for outdoor enclosure



## philthyturtle (May 4, 2011)

i been wanting to make an outdoor enclosure for my boxie, but id like to hear peoples input on the type of wood to use. anyone?


----------



## relaxkuma123 (May 4, 2011)

I've just changed to orchid bark


----------



## dmarcus (May 4, 2011)

philthyturtle said:


> i been wanting to make an outdoor enclosure for my boxie, but id like to hear peoples input on the type of wood to use. anyone?



What part of the enclosure is it for? if it is for the barrier portion, a lot of us just use cinder blocks becuase they are inexpensive and sometimes easier to work with..


----------



## philthyturtle (May 4, 2011)

i dont want to use cinderblocks because then i wont be able to move it as easily


----------



## dmarcus (May 4, 2011)

We dont use cement, we just use wooden stacks to keep them in place. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Outdoor-work-day-part-I#axzz1LRLfiiGZ

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Outdoor-work-day-part-II#axzz1LRLfiiGZ

here are a couple old threads and im not sure of what type of wood was used, but depending on were your at, pressure treated may or may not be needed.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 4, 2011)

For small enclosure's I just use 1x6in x6ft fence boards sold at Home Depot or Lowes. I saw an ad from Home Depot they are $1.39 ea in my area. Len


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 4, 2011)

Anything that's not cedar, pine or any wood that has a fragrance to it.. since the oils in them can harm their eyes and I think mess up their breathing?


----------



## Laura (May 4, 2011)

1 x 12 pine boards are good.


----------



## philthyturtle (May 4, 2011)

lol im confused one just said not to use pine and now someone else did


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 4, 2011)

Pine contains oils that is toxic to many turtles and tortoises which is why it should be avoided. I like using landscape timbers that I buy from Lowes, they are something like $2.50 each. They are cheap, heavy duty, and pressure treated which keeps the wood from deteriorating.


----------



## Edna (May 4, 2011)

I used pine 2x12s for my outdoor enclosure. I think avoiding pine for INDOOR enclosures might be a good guideline, but for outdoor your tort is not going to notice the aromatics of pine.
AND I wonder how natural pine could be bad but pressure treated is OK?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2011)

Hi Phil:

Any lumber that you buy has been kiln dried, which means the oils are no longer a problem. You can use any lumber outdoors you want to use. 

My box turtle pen is made out of grape stakes. As you may or may not know, grape stakes are made out of redwood, one of the most aromatic woods there is. 

I set some 4x4's about 8' apart and put a 2x4 on top of them, making a frame. Then I dig a little trench all along in front of the frame. I pound the grape stakes down into the dirt in the trench and screw them at the 2x4. Then I push the dirt back up against the bottom of the stakes. They usually end up being around 5" or so down into the ground. 

Here's a picture:


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 4, 2011)

Ah I forgot about the drying process! Ok I take back what I said  sorry for the wrong information!


----------



## philthyturtle (May 4, 2011)

what can i do about preventing wood from warping


----------



## dmarcus (May 4, 2011)

Just make sure what ever supports your attaching the wood to is not spread to far apart.


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 4, 2011)

You can paint it... but be very careful about the type of paint is used... or you can use marine resin that would seal it up well. Just make sure whichever method you use that everything has a few days to dry and air out. These are just some of my ideas


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 4, 2011)

Here's a pic of a simple enclosure that is used on warm sunny days for some young torts.I used 3 fence boards and drywall screws the corner caps help keep it square.I have (knock on wood) never had a warping problem with fence boards after they are screwed or nailed together. If need be you can go 2 boards high. Len


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2011)

We use all pressure treated wood for all except the hatchlings, we use regular non-treated wood. My thoughts on cement is it will scratch and scuff up the tortoise shells, wood is way more forgiving.


----------



## philthyturtle (May 4, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> We use all pressure treated wood for all except the hatchlings, we use regular non-treated wood. My thoughts on cement is it will scratch and scuff up the tortoise shells, wood is way more forgiving.



why regular wood for the hatchlings? is there any particular reason for that?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2011)

philthyturtle said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > We use all pressure treated wood for all except the hatchlings, we use regular non-treated wood. My thoughts on cement is it will scratch and scuff up the tortoise shells, wood is way more forgiving.
> ...



Just as a precaution due to the chemicals used in the PT. Next year I am going to use that plastic wood for our hatchlings. Expensive, but I like it.


----------



## philthyturtle (May 4, 2011)

whats plastic wood??


----------



## jackrat (May 4, 2011)

I like cypress.It's weather resistant and cheap in my part of the country. I recently bought 1000 board feet of rough sawn for 300.00,a pretty good deal.


----------

